# Hirsch Offers New Tajima Embroidery Machine Catalog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new catalog featuring the entire Tajima embroidery machine line was recently released by Hirsch. Included are the company’s four singlehead models; multihead models ranging from two to eight heads; and the TMAR-KC series.

Also included is information on Tajima DC 15 by Pulse digitizing software as well as software for automation, networking, personalization and barcoding. Get your free copy by contacting Hirsch at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit www.hic.us.


----------

